

Wanna be a hacker - secretofmine
http://simplygetit.blogspot.com/2010/03/ethical-hacking.html
The most interesting job in the field of computers is being an Ethical Hacker; this course has a vast demand now.
======
denysonique
He looks like a scam to me.

~~~
denysonique
<http://gstek.info/forum/index.php?topic=1209.0>

